# Friday the 13th rights



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

So victor millers ongoing lawsuit against paramount and Sean cuningham has taken another twist. It had been assumed that paramount had a pretty solid case here, but now a memo from Tom savini back in ‘79 seems to have thrown a new wrinkle into things. Paramounts position has always been that Miller was working as a work for hire writer for Cunningham. But this new memo seems to indicate that Miller has completed a script and sent it to Savini to start effects work, 3 months before he was officially hired by Cunningham. What does it mean? Miller is trying to get $$. He’s looking to control the rights to Mrs Voorhees, little kid Jason and the name of Camp Crystal Lake. So pretty much he could control a remake of part one. Cunningham would still control adult Jason, the hockey mask and the Friday the 13th title. And the wait for any new movie grows longer and longer and longer.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder why, after all these years Miller is only doing something now? There was tons of FT13th movies, props, etc for royalties.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

So I’m totally just guessing here but I assume it has something to do with the rights to the franchise passing between paramount and new line again. When new line got the rights forever ago to do Jason goes to hell, Jason x and Freddy vs Jason, they didn’t actually get the rights to the title Friday the 13th. So we got Jason movies instead. There’s a whole complicated deal here but when Inception was made the rights to Friday the 13th were part of the deal. Paramount had until this year to make a new movie. They didn’t. So I think New Line gets all the rights back. Jason, the title Friday the 13th, everything. I think that’s the deal, and why Miller is moving in now. His lawsuit is very specific, not looking for any past royalties, only looking to cash in on anything made after 2018, using Mrs Voorhees, little Jason or camp crystal lake. Which again would really only be a remake of part one. They already changed the name of the camp in part 6. Just go back to forest green. Or just say “the camp”. I just can’t see that he’s got a lot of money coming to him at this point. Unless he thinks he can create a rival franchise with only the rights to part 1. Go back to the Long Night At Camp Blood title or something. Nothing about this makes sense. But it doesn’t make sense we haven’t had a new movie in almost a decade either.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

And now things take another twist. The makers of the Friday the 13th video game have announced that due to the lawsuit, they can no longer create any new updates for the game. This includes stuff like Uber Jason, which shouldn’t have been affected by the lawsuit. So who knows what’s going on anymore. The funniest part is Victor Miller didn’t even write all of part 1. But whatever.


----------

